# what breed is this pigeon



## brian33524 (Jun 13, 2011)

a few months ago this one came flying back with my flock and took up residence. now it and my black russian tumbler have started having babys. does anyone know what breed it is and what breed the babys would be considered? thanks for and help.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Can you get better pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks homer..but almost like a show homer to me.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

looks kinda of like a homer. A picture taken level with the pigeon would help much more. A side or front picture.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes a front and side pic would be great. Does it inflate it's crop like a pouter and does it always carry it tail down like in the pics? couldn't tell if there was a band.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like A Pouter to me,but without a better picture it is very hard to say exactly what kind of Pouter ,there are so many different kinds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a theif pouter of some kind. Pica maybe.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 2, 2007)

yup. spanish pouter but can't tell which from the angle of the pics


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeap def a spanish pouter or some kind of pouter cross, there are a lot of quarter homer 3/4 pouters out there these days it seems. Looks like some of my young thief modena crosses. If i had to guess I would say Valencian.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> he looks homer..but almost like a show homer to me.


really? the homers in your area must have short beaks.


----------

